# Penny can still up up 20 a game?



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

If we run plays through him at this point. I am talking about runing more plays for him, give him time and room to allow him to take "patient" shots here and there?

Honest opinions, I dont need scrubs come in and say "NO! THe guy sux, the guy is washed up!"


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

No, he isn't quick enough to get his own shot, and he isn't that good of a midrange jumper to benefit from the steph drive and dish.

He could put up 20 a game but it would be on really poor shooting.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Well i kind of have a different view. I dont think penny can average 20 points, but he can definately average around 16 a game. 

I think he is very capable of putting up a 20 point game now and then and this is how he will do it:

Running plays for penny is a good idea, but the coaches will have to pick the right plays. They can not simply isolate penny as he just hasnt got the quickness to take his man 1 on 1 anymore. (depends whos guarding him actually).

But i think if they run some back screens, some double highs for him, basically gettin him open mid ranges he can be very effective. I think penny can play with very good efficiency just because he has a solid jump shot. As long as he doesnt force anything. 

Another thing i'd like them to do is let penny post up. I think hes still got the goods to deliver down low now and again. But yeh basically, penny cant do it all himself now, he will need help to score efficiently, and i think the knicks will adjust and run some plays for him.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Of course he can, but they would be the only 20 points the Knicks score.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Of course he can, but they would be the only 20 points the Knicks score.


Since the Knicks lose in the first roudn and the Pacers loses in the ECF, you win I lose but at least my fav player Penny went to the NBA finals, but your current team didnt

Thank god, Artestfan will probably have beef with me very soon and that's all I am asking for here.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

how about we run plays for Houston, Tim Thomas, and Stephon first? Pennys coming off the bench. 10 PPG maximum next year. Hes decent in the post, his jump shot is terrible, and hes just not quick anymore.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> how about we run plays for Houston, Tim Thomas, and Stephon first? Pennys coming off the bench. 10 PPG maximum next year. Hes decent in the post, his jump shot is terrible, and hes just not quick anymore.


And thats commin straight from the horses (penny hardaways) mouth!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Penny could definetly average 15 per game next year,but that will be bad news if he does...

It means that h20 is out and penny is starting..


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm with the naysayers. 

Back in the day when Penny scored 20 it was off a lot of penetration, which he doesn't have anymore. He's not a great spot up shooter.

Offensively I think Dermarr could be better than Penny next year if given equal time. But Penny is wiser, a better playmaker, and a better defender, so still has the better all around game. But on points alone I think I'd invest in Dermarr ---assuming we are fortunate enough to re-sign him.

Which raises another interesting question, how likely are we to re-sign DJ and Baker? I think they are good bench additions, but will we have to use our LLE and MLE on them? Can we realistically do better than them with it? Obviously we'd like to explore other options first, but can we afford to lose them if we wait too long? Guess it all depends on what else happens....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Which raises another interesting question, how likely are we to re-sign DJ and Baker


Baker is a lock for us to resign..If i am not mistaken,boston is paying him a significant amount of money so he should come cheap.He is from the hartford area,so i would assume he wants to stick around the Metro area.

Keep in mind the guy hadnt played in a long time and looked dam good at times...

Also,Naz probably has some trade value along with KT.I would expect those guys to be moved,making Baker more valuable to the Knicks...

How much could DJ get in free agency?? Can not be all that much..I will be really dissapointed if we dont sign him...He showed flashes of brilliance..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Baker is a lock for us to resign..If i am not mistaken,boston is paying him a significant amount of money so he should come cheap.He is from the hartford area,so i would assume he wants to stick around the Metro area.
> ...


What do you think Naz and KT could get us? While they are tradeable I don't think we'll be able to get more for them in return.

One thing, not involving them but on my mind is that Bird might be pissed at Artest.... we all know how much Isiah wants to bring the Bad Boys back.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> If we run plays through him at this point. I am talking about runing more plays for him, give him time and room to allow him to take "patient" shots here and there?
> 
> Honest opinions, I dont need scrubs come in and say "NO! THe guy sux, the guy is washed up!"


NO! The guy sux, the guy is washed up!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The guy is a reserve paid like a franchise player. Why is it the Knicks always have a bunch of guys like that? 

I just for once wish that teams like the Knicks wouldn't role players any deals longer than 3 years. These guys get bad very quickly.

We've had Othella Harrington on this team for what seems like ages. Don't even get me started on Kurt "I need to scowl" Thomas.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> What do you think Naz and KT could get us


for starters, in a sign and trade,the knicks could offer Kt/Naz and harrington for Ostertag....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> for starters, in a sign and trade,the knicks could offer Kt/Naz and harrington for Ostertag....


Do the salaries match up?

I'd do that deal. Ostertag to a min contract for a while is better than either of those guys.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Do I believe my eyes? You guys would give up Naz+KT+Othella for Ostertag???

The guys is a career 5ppg/6rpg guy!

Othella alone is 8/5, and he's the least significant Knick you offer.

Tag's greatest talent is shot blocking, but it's not like he's a top 5 stud in the league, he's #17 in blocks per 48 mins. Big deal. Fine if you wanna trade Othella for that, but him + Naz +KT??? I'm dying. What do you see in this guy I don't???


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I reread your posts and see your were offering either KT OR Naz + Harrington. That's a bit more palatable, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> I reread your posts and see your were offering either KT OR Naz + Harrington. That's a bit more palatable, but I'm really not sure.


I honestly thought they were kidding.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

He is also and 7'2" and averages 2 blocks a game.

He'll be fine, besides two contracts for one is fine too.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am counting on Baker which may be a very serious mistake,but KT and Naz are adequate at best,thogh Naz can probably develop a bit more..KT is a s good as he is ever gonn a be...he is also very expendable assuming sweets is conditioning..

And yes it is KT OR Naz plus Harrington....


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

penny can up a 20 once in a while, but i see his ppg to be around 10-12ppg.

I think if he works on his jump shot, he can still be a contributor on the offense end. I agree his jumpshot is not the best. He is about a 40% jumpshooter. He needs to up it to around 45%. Role players don't get many shots, but they should make it when they have the chance(ie wide open shots).


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Penny can be a great 2nd option in the backcourt. He can score but not against the other teams top defender.


----------

